# Looking for employment LPN/CPC-A



## classywoman (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello,
I am an LPN and CPC-A. I am looking for a position so I can get the apprentice removed. I want to work from home in the future as an medical coder. But I need a break to get started. Please, if you have any advice let me know.
Thanks,
Laura Franklin LPN, CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 10, 2014)

classywoman said:


> Hello,
> I am an LPN and CPC-A. I am looking for a position so I can get the apprentice removed. I want to work from home in the future as an medical coder. But I need a break to get started. Please, if you have any advice let me know.
> Thanks,
> Laura Franklin LPN, CPC-A



Hi Laura-

Try local doctors office(s) for billing positions or front desk positions, they may lead you to the break you are looking for.  

Have you tried Monster, Career Builder and/or Indeed job boards.  Also with your clinical background you could try looking at insurance carriers in the area Coventry, Highmark, Novitas as they usually do look for folks with a clinical backgorund and would possibly hire a CPC-A in your case.

Best of luck.


----------



## classywoman (Feb 24, 2014)

*Looking for Employment*

Thank You


----------

